# Trigano interior light query.



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

HI all,
I notice that the rear courtesy light in my new Tribute {05 model} will not switch off when the sliding door is open. When it is closed it can be on or off . Since that door will probably be open for long periods of time I can see this light becoming a drain on the battery and a distraction. Does this light behave like this on other Tributes or is there a fault ....or am I doing something wrong? Any help appreciated. Cheers 
Ken


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

*Trigano tribute interior light*

We too thought the light would never go out, but it should in fact do so after quite a long time. It presumably works from the van battery, as it works like the courtesy light on a car, with dlayed switch off.
We no longer worry about it, as it hasn't given us any trouble. You can look on the control panel to see how your van battery is working, as well as telling you how much charge is left on your leisure battery. i've found this an absolute boon!

Weaver


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*Rear courtesy Light and door vent.*

HI Weaver,
Thanks for your reply. You`re right about the rear courtesy light it goes off on its own after about 12-15 mins. I might disconnect it at the side door switch if it becomes a pain. I notice also there is quite a large vent in the sliding door which lets a big draught through. The earlier Tributes didn`t have this vent and there were no reported problems with ventilation that I know about or any recalls, so I don`t know whyTrigano put it there. It surely can`t be a gas drop as there are drop vents in all the right places already. Maybe its to do with the Webasto heater.Any body any other ideas about its usefulness or function? I might tape part of it up to keep the draughts to a minimum . It seems to me to be overlarge for the size of the van.Am very pleased with the new van . Its great to drive with plenty of umphh compared to my previous 1.9TD coachbuilt. Also handles much better in all respects.
Regards
Ken


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*Light goes out.*

Hi All,
Just a quick update. I have noticed that for some unknown reason the rear courtesy light now goes out immediately when I close the side door and on again when it opens. Strange!!
cheers
Ken


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Has it got anything to do with the ignition switch? my courtesy lights (in my car) act differently if the key is in the switch or not?

cheers Matt :roll: 8O  :roll:


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*Light*

Hi Matt,
It happens when there are no keys in the ignition and I open the sliding door. The light comes on and then goes off as soon as the door is shut. Maybe it will go back to the time delay at some stage.I would like to know from Fiat what exactly this light is supposed to do, the vehicle handbook doesn`t go into any detail apart from telling you about the switching process.
Cheers
Ken


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

HI

in the light fitting itself there is a very easy pull off connection which eliminates the problem, i don't need the courtesy light in the back anyway. 

As for blocking off the door vent bear in mind that the webasto heater is air fed from inside the van (in mine it is through a vent in the cupboard under the cooker) (hence why the door is short at the top). 

Other than that i adore it.


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*Reply*

Hi,
Thanks for your reply. Nice to hear from another Tribute owner. I think there are several others who use this website. You are right about the vent being for the Webasto. Its surprising that the people at Trigano head office in Grimsby who I asked about the reason for the vent did not know!
I still might reduce the size of the vent but leave a sizeable gap. It rather negates the the effciency of the heater I think if it is pulling in as much cold air as it is giving out warm. In any case there are gas drop vents in the cupboards that will let in air also. I think that having the vent in a cupboard as you describe is a much better idea. I`m thinking of adding an awning rail ..C-section type...to the van above the side door so I can attach a driveaway awning . Any ideas how to safely attach it without drilling any holes into the van?
Cheers


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

re awning track, years ago on another make of motorhome i fixed an awning rail with hard as nails glue and it never came off in the 4 years i used it and it took some wind battering, just a though but it might work.

regards

keith


----------



## PFJ (Feb 16, 2007)

*Generous ventilation thru sliding door*


Dear Haggler,

we too find the Trigano (2006 lwb 2.3) a little draughty; did you carry out either the partial sealing or anything else as hinted at in these posts?

Regards Paul


----------

